# Goat shows, 2013?



## anynamewilldo (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey, it's Di, can't get logged in...I've tried to get a new password...hasn't sent my email yet? Oh well, you know how "computer challenged" I am. I am on my iPad right now because of a computer problem.

Anyway, I am wondering what shows are available this year...doesn't seem like anybody is updating their show websites yet. So if you know of shows this year I really want to go to a few this year. I think I am closer to the NJ shows then western PA...but...I can include those and MD and WV too. Maybe sw NY? 
Thanks for any info you have.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would contact Austin. He should be able to help you. with the computer problem that is.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hey Di there is a show Memorial day weekend in north jersey -- will get the actual location but I think its going to be at Sussex - all breeds ADGA show. I plan on being there  Its Saturday and Sunday - two shows on Saturday and one on Sunday. Hotels in the area or you can camp out in the barns. (what I usually do). 

I can keep you informed on other shows but for now thats all I know about -- what breeds do you want to show? I tend to hear about the all breed shows and just the Nigerian Dwarf shows


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Good Question!! I have been wondering myself about show dates. I would really like to go to a few myself even if I don't bring the goaties!! Anyone know of any around Tennessee?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok, I'm back on my computer. Maybe it's going to work now. lol

Thanks Stacey, I am really going to do it this year. At least 1 or 2 shows. I guess I have to get my goats ADGA registrations, they are already AGS, but, what's wrong with the registries? There are some shows listed on the ADGA website, closest is WV, but nothing on the AGS site? Really? No shows?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you cant go by the websites -- sometimes sanctions arent applied for until 30 days before a show and then they dotn get listed on the site. AGS rarely has an up to date list! 

there maybe an AGS nigerian dwarf only show in August in Hunterdon county fair grounds - Teri usually puts it on with her 4H Club the last saturday of August.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

If the web sites are not accurate does anyone know the best way to find shows?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ask local breeders that show... I have a site that has *some* new england shows(Mostly MA, NY, NH, VT, ME)... but not all... Here is the link...


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Link might help :doh: 
http://www.newenglandndgoats.org/shows/shows.htm
and here is the ADGA show calender but like Stacey said not all are listed 
http://www.adga.org/index.php?option=com_jcalpro&Itemid=125&extmode=flat


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Local goat club or other breeders


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

I will be going to the buck show May 4th at Altamont Fairgrounds for my very 1st show. It is only 10 minutes from my house so a very easy location. We only have 1 buck and 1 registered doe- 2 other mix does too. It will certainly be a learning experience for me and a smelly one at that!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome, it's a really great show. We went there last year. It's a little overwhelming with 4 rings, but it provides all the more chance for you to get a leg also. We might see you there. 
Are you planning on going to the doe show in Altamont also?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I wish there was an easier way to find shows. It's been some years but when I showed dogs there were a few hosts, and they mailed out the show forms pretty regularly. Anyone, know why they can be so last minute or not show on some of the sites?


----------



## JoclarynFarm (Feb 20, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> That's awesome, it's a really great show. We went there last year. It's a little overwhelming with 4 rings, but it provides all the more chance for you to get a leg also. We might see you there.
> Are you planning on going to the doe show in Altamont also?


Yes, these will be our first shows. We will also plan on showing at the Altamont Fair in August. Busy year!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you need to get on the local clubs email list - thats how it is here in NJ. We hear about PA shows too because the big breeders talk to one another and pass info around and then someone sends out the info. Its all about networking with other breeders.


----------

